# why does firefox eat too much memory



## anni (Jun 16, 2009)

I've noticed that firefox seems to want to continually eat more & more memory, even if I close all tabs that I had open, leaving just two or three (earlier, I had about six tabs max open, now just two) open. Closing all that doesn't affect memory, though ...why does firefox eat more memory & not return it until it's completely closed?. I already apply tweaks which one digit member mentioned under tutorial section. I am using latest firefox 3.0+ with windows xp prof sp2.


----------



## paroh (Jun 16, 2009)

current updated version of firefox is 3.0.11 . If it still eats up memory in the updated version I will call it memory leakage.


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 16, 2009)

How much RAM do u have? If 1GB or more, then WHY THE HECK are you complaining?

And without add-ons and 5 tabs, mine on XP SP3 does it at 86MB sweet. I hardly call that moads of memory usage considering it's stellar performance and c'mon, it's FIREFOX!


----------



## Dark Core (Jun 16, 2009)

@anni
Try disabling add-ons btw if u need a light-weight browser then Chrome will be ur best bet


----------



## Anorion (Jun 16, 2009)

Plugins and add-ons.


----------



## hell_storm2006 (Jun 17, 2009)

Recent Firefox versions have become a bit heavy! And the more add-on's you have the memory it would eat up. Try using only the add-on's you need and uninstall the one's you don't.


----------



## Aspire (Jun 17, 2009)

Chrome's The Best
But while browsing TDF i use Firefox with Neat Digit Forum Script enabled.


----------



## Techn0crat (Jun 17, 2009)

Current version 3.5 eats almost 95 MB.It's too much.


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Jun 17, 2009)

I am using 3.1b3 and it's eating 92.5MB of memory without any addons. I have opened 6 tabs though!


----------



## hell_storm2006 (Jun 19, 2009)

Mine is 3.0.11. Its eating 88.04 MB also!!! That's a bit high! But for browsing with Firefox i can spare the extra MB's! Its truly enjoyable!!!


----------



## Dark Core (Jun 21, 2009)

^^
+1 Surfing with FF s truly Enjoyable with lot of Addons, themes and so about...
But think of PCs wth low configs - Using 88 MB's of Memory for a browser is crime *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/39.gif


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 21, 2009)

I too have a similar issue. 3 tabs open and 142MB.
But if I start a new session the usage reduces.
I think it has something to do with the feature which loads many things into RAM to make fetching faster. Because page load times are quite good here.


----------

